# freebsd 12.0 , Q3 lang/rust , 1.35.0 has compiling problems



## Alain De Vos (Jul 5, 2019)

When you specify any compiler with CC= in make.conf the rus tport won't compile. [A known problem]
On my system after compiling without specifying CC ,
/usr/local/bin/cargo --version --verbose
dumps core.


----------

